

LGC 09: Microsoft dismisses OnLive threat - thehigherlife
http://www.mcvuk.com/news/36269/Microsoft-dismisses-OnLive-threat

======
joubert
And Netflix just announced that their stuff will be streamable to PS3 -
<http://www.netflix.com/InstantStreamingDisc>

